# Thick cream soup turning watery why?



## umami31 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello everyone. Im having issues with my thick cream soups. Everytime i make acream soup it comes out perfect thick and creamy. But for some reason after a few hours of holding on the line it turns watery like not creamy at all. Ive tried making them with roux's and slurries but only to end up with the same results. What am i missing?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Roux and slurries tend to weep when you refrigerate them. Just stir it back together for service.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Make sure the temp you holding the soup at Isn't to high. Also make sure it a dbl boiler. Cream soups will break if it's held to long at high temps. The soup is at it's hottest when your thickening it. It only get thicker as it cools. I always trained my cooks to thicken to the point just under the consistency required. This way when it cools it s/b perfect. After thickening the soup keep it at a holding temp around 145 to 155 degrees. I would do this in a controlled heat soup warmer. Steam tables are kind hard to control. If you waitstaff is serving up the soup make sure the soup is stirred. People have a tendency of skimming the top of the soup and not throughly mixing the hotter bottom soup with the top.......Good luck.......Chefbillyb


----------



## umami31 (Aug 26, 2017)

That makes a crap ton of sense thank y'all so much. I cant wait to try this out. Ive gotten in so much trouble from having my soups get watery and not being able to explain what the hell happened.
Thanks Abunch!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

More information about what you are putting in your soups and your methods might help others pinpoint what is going on. If you are using milk for example your milk could be curdling, breaking and creating a lumpy, watery mess.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Another issue, depending on the thickening agent, is how acidic is your soup? Acids tend to break down starches (thickeners) over time, especially when paired with a hot environment.


----------

